# Bà bầu mất ngủ 3 tháng giữa nên làm gì? Những mẹo đánh bay tình trạng mất ngủ



## thanh (14/2/22)

Bà bầu mất ngủ 3 tháng giữa khiến mẹ bầu cảm thấy mệt mỏi và đây cũng là tình trạng rất nhiều mẹ bầu mắc phải trong thai kỳ và nếu mẹ bầu mất ngủ kéo dài sẽ ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe và đặc biệt là ảnh hưởng tới thai nhi. Vậy bà bầu mất ngủ 3 tháng giữa nên làm gì và đâu là nguyên nhân chính
*1.      Nguyên nhân khiến bà bầu mất ngủ 3 tháng giữa*


Mất ngủ khi mang thai là tình trạng thường gặp ở 3 tháng giữa cũng như suốt thai kỳ, tuy đây là tình trạng thường thấy nhưng nếu để kéo dài sẽ vô cùng nguy hiểm. Dưới đây là một vài nguyên nhân chính khiến bà bầu mất ngủ khi mang thai 3 tháng giữa:
-          Rối loạn tiêu hóa: đây là một trong những nguyên nhân gây ra tình trạng bà bầu mất ngủ khi mang thai 3 tháng giữa,  các triệu chứng thường gặp như: ợ hơi, ợ nóng, bệnh trĩ. Thêm vào đó là việc bổ sung dưỡng chất không khoa học trong thời gian mang thai khiến cho mẹ dễ không hấp thụ hết được kèm theo đó là sự thay đổi hormone khiến mẹ bị một vài vấn đề về tiêu hóa, đây là nguyên nhân chính khiến bà bầu mất ngủ.
-          Do chuyển động và sự phát triển lớn dần từ em bé, thời gian này là thời gian từ 3 – 6 tháng nên thai nhi đã lớn và có thể đạp mẹ, hay chuyển động khiến mẹ đôi lúc bị mất ngủ. Nhưng thường điều này không khiến mẹ lo lắng mà mẹ cảm thấy vui hơn vì con mình đang phát triển và khỏe mạnh.
-          Tư thế ngủ : Ở giai đoạn này khi bụng bầu đã lớn thì mẹ bầu không thể nằm tư thế thoải mái hay những tư thế như nằm úp, nằm ngửa như bình thường mà chủ yếu là nằm nghiêng trái, với việc mẹ không có được một tư thế nằm thoải mái, luôn cảm thấy mỏi và phải trở người nên mẹ sẽ rất dễ mất ngủ 3 tháng giữa.
-          Đi tiểu đêm: Những áp lực lên bàng quang và có thể do mẹ uống nhiều nước trước khi đi ngủ nên thường bị buồn tiểu vào nửa đêm, với việc khó ngủ mẹ dần thành thói quen thành mất ngủ.
-          Chuột rút thai kỳ: Chứng chuột rút cũng là nguyên nhân khiến bà bầu mất ngủ 3 tháng giữa. nguyên nhân bị chuột rút khi mang thai là gì?
-          Ngoài ra tình trạng khó thở, đau mỏi lưng cũng khiến mẹ bầu mất ngủ khi mang thai 3 tháng giữa.

*2.      Bà bầu mất ngủ 3 tháng giữa nên làm gì? Cách chữa mất ngủ cho bà bầu 3 tháng đầu hiệu quả - an toàn*
Bà bầu mất ngủ 3 tháng giữa không chỉ ảnh hưởng tới sức khỏe của mẹ mà còn tác động đến thai nhi. Đặc biệt mất ngủ rất dễ khiến mẹ mệt mỏi, biếng ăn dẫn tới thiếu hụt về dinh dưỡng, ảnh hưởng xấu tới thai nhi.
Chế độ dinh dưỡng cho bà bầu mất ngủ 3 tháng giữa: Không nên ăn ngay trước khi ngủ, tốt nhất mẹ nên ăn cách thời gian ngủ khoảng 2h và nếu có thể thì nên chia nhỏ bữa ăn ra để dễ tiêu hóa và hấp thu dưỡng chất.
Nên bổ sung nhiều thực phẩm giàu vitamin B như: rau xanh, ngũ cốc nguyên cám… Trước khi ngủ khoảng 30p có thể bổ sung thêm 1 cốc sữa ấm, một chút bánh quy hay bánh mì nguyên cám để tránh tình trạng đói đêm khiến mẹ mất ngủ.
Tránh các món ăn cay, nóng hay mặn, ngọt rất dễ khiến mẹ bị ợ nóng, nóng trong người.
Nên hạn chế uống nhiều nước trước khi ngủ, tránh các đồ uống chứa chất kích thích như cà phê, trà, rượu bia.

Xem Thêm:
*gối ôm cho bà bầu cao cấp tại TPHCM*
*Bà bầu bị đau bụng trên bên phải có phải dấu hiệu nguy hiểm?*


*Tập thể dục khi mang thai 3 tháng giữa:* Các bài tập thể dục cho bà bầu không chỉ tốt cho sức khỏe mà giúp mẹ thư giãn, giảm stress và đương nhiên là nó tốt cho giấc ngủ của mẹ.
Mẹ có thể tập thường xuyên các bài yoga  hoặc đi bộ nhẹ vào mỗi buổi chiều nó sẽ rất tốt cho việc hạn chế chuột rút và giảm tình trạng mất ngủ.
Nên tập thể dục khoảng từ 5-7h mỗi ngày, không nên tập quá gần thời gian ngủ, nó sẽ khiến mẹ càng khó ngủ hơn thôi.
Bổ sung thêm canxi ở giai đoạn này và nếu có thể bạn nên thường xuyên massage chân để giúp tinh thần được thoải mái, giảm chuột rút, đau mỏi cho mẹ dễ ngủ sâu hơn.
*Chế độ nghỉ ngơi hợp lý:* Không nên ngủ nhiều vào ban ngày, buổi trưa mẹ chỉ nên ngủ từ 30 – 60 phút, giúp mẹ thư giãn, giảm mệt mỏi khi mang thai, nên tập thói quen ngủ đúng giờ và không nên thức quá 10h tối.
*Tư thế ngủ tốt cho mẹ bầu:* Theo như khuyến cáo từ các chuyên gia sản phụ thì mẹ bầu nên nằm tư thế nghiêng trái, tốt cho thai nhi.
Để có tư thế nằm nghiêng trái thoải mái mẹ nên dùng những chiếc gối kê ở lưng và kê dưới cụng giúp nâng đỡ bụng, ngoài ra nên kẹp 1 chiếc gối dưới chân để giúp máu lưu thông tốt hơn. Để thuận tiện và dễ dàng ngủ hơn thì mẹ có thể sử dụng gối ôm chuyên dụng dành cho bà bầu. gối ôm bà bầu chữ u hoặc gối ôm bà bầu chữ G để ngủ ngon hơn.
Nên chọn những loại nêm hơi cứng một chút giúp mẹ nằm ngủ sâu hơn vào ban đêm và thoải mái hơn khi thức giấc.
Tham khảo: địa chỉ mua gối ôm bà bầu tại tphcm

Nguồn: Blog Mẹ Và Bé: Bà bầu mất ngủ 3 tháng giữa nên làm gì? Những mẹo đánh bay tình trạng mất ngủ


----------



## Thuyanh5499 (16/2/22)

*Làm thế nào để con học online tại nhà hiệu quả?*
- Dịch Covid, các con phải học online trên máy tính, bố mẹ thường khó kiểm soát được các bé truy cập máy tính làm gì và lên mạng xem những nội dung gì ?
- Thay vì học tập, rất nhiều con thường xuyên dùng máy tính chơi Game, lướt FB, xem YouTube ... thâu đêm suốt sáng
- Tệ hơn, trẻ truy cập các trang web đen dù vô tình hay hữu ý
 Thấu hiểu những nỗi lo trên của các bậc phụ huynh, VTEC Software đã phát triển Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính #VAPU, là người bạn đồng hành của các bậc phụ huynh trong việc quản lý và giám sát con cái.
* #VAPU có các tính năng ưu việt:*
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được sử dụng máy tính 
 Cài đặt khung giờ con được phép vào mạng
 Tự động chặn tất cả web đen, game online
 Tự động khoá các Game offline cài trên máy tính (New!)
 Tuỳ chọn chặn mạng xã hội Facebook, youtube
 Theo dõi nhật ký truy cập Internet của con
 Tự động chụp ảnh màn hình máy tính gửi về hàng ngày cho bố mẹ
 Tự động cập nhật danh sách web đen, game online trên mạng hàng ngày về máy bằng hệ thống AI từ máy chủ.
 Và nhiều tính năng khác
 Với hơn 10 năm phát triển, VAPU đã tích lũy kho dữ liệu 30.000 web đen và game online bị chặn, trở thành công cụ hữu hiệu được hàng chục ngàn phụ huynh tin dùng. Với VAPU, phụ huynh yên tâm cho con sử dụng máy tính, lướt web lành mạnh, dễ dàng theo dõi và quản lý việc dụng máy tính của con.
 Giá sử dụng full tính năng chỉ500K cho 12 tháng - chỉ 42K mỗi tháng. 
>>> VAPU cam kết:
 Dùng thử full chức năng miễn phí !
 Cài đặt trực tiếp, hỗ trợ kĩ thuật 24/7 !
 Hoàn tiền ngay nếu không hài lòng về sản phẩm !
Hãy Inbox ngay đề có được giải pháp bảo vệ con yêu của bố mẹ!
---------
Phần mềm bảo vệ và giám sát máy tính VAPU
☎Liên hệ : 
  Mr. Thắng - 0983.815.978
Email: vapu.sales@gmail.com
Website: Phần mềm chặn Web đen, Game online VAPU


----------

